# le premier que nous lui/le voyons faire - pronom indirect / direct



## Qwerty15873

Bonjour, 

 Y'a-t-il des professeurs de français ? FLE? 

Je cherche à expliquer une phrase issue du Scénario Freud ; qui est la suivante :

"Il étend la main, d'un geste de fraternité (le premier que nous lui voyons faire)."

- Pourquoi utilisons nous le pronom personnel complément "lui" ? (et non pas "le"?)

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne peut jamais y avoir deux COD dans la même phrase. Or ici, il y a déjà un COD, à savoir _que_ qui reprend _le premier_. L'autre complément d'objet ne peut donc aussi être direct (_le_) ; il est nécessairement indirect (_lui_).

_le premier que nous lui voyons faire
voir faire qqch *à* qqn_


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 



Maître Capello said:


> Il ne peut jamais y avoir deux COD *dans la même phrase*


Plutôt un même verbe ne peut régir deux COD […]

Dans le cas présent, les deux COD n’étant pas régis par le même verbe (_geste _est COD de _faire_), le pronom accusatif *le* est possible (en passant, certains linguistes estiment dans ces cas-là que le verbe conjugué est seul recteur, et donc qu'il régit bien deux COD ; voir notamment Gardes-Tamine, mais ce n'est pas la seule).

Il s’agit donc ici d’une forme du type _verbes de perceptions + sujet de l’infinitif + infinitif + COD de l’infinitif_, dans ce cas, les deux pronoms sont possibles selon la construction (voir Q1423, exemple de voir + l'enfant qui mange une pomme) :

*Voir quelqu’un faire quelque chose.*
Pronom accusatif : *le* > _le premier que nous *le* voyons faire._

*Voir quelque chose faire par / à quelqu’un.*
Pronom datif : *lui* > _le premier que nous *lui* voyons faire._ 

*Note des modérateurs :* La discussion quelque peu hors sujet sur le nombre de COD coordonnés a été déplacée vers son propre fil.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Question intéressante.
Et réponses "troublantes" au sens interrogatrices.

Revenons-en à Adam qui mange une pomme (cf. post de k@t pour l'exemple) :

Les deux formulations seraient-elles alors correctes et de même sens :

- C'est le première fois que je le vois manger une pomme
- C'est la première fois que je lui vois manger une pomme

Dans le second cas, comment expliquer la disparition de la préposition "par" ? (= c'est la première fois que je vois une pomme mangée par lui) ?

Et d'ailleurs, ne serait-il pas plus exact d'écrire ou dire :

- C'est la première fois que je le vois mangeant une pomme.

Simples questions de curiosité.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Plutôt un même verbe ne peut régir deux COD


J'entendais « dans la même *sous-*phrase », ce qui revient à dire ce que vous dites là, à savoir un seul COD par verbe.

[…]



> Dans le cas présent, les deux COD n’étant pas régis par le même verbe (_geste _est COD de _faire_), le pronom accusatif *le* est possible


Effectivement, au temps pour moi. Le pronom à l'accusatif est toutefois beaucoup moins naturel pour moi que le datif dans ce cas-là.



> en passant, certains linguistes estiment dans ces cas-là que le verbe conjugué est seul recteur, et donc qu'il régit bien deux COD ; voir notamment Gardes-Tamine, mais ce n'est pas la seule


J'ai bien peur de ne pas pouvoir souscrire à cette analyse…



> une forme du type _verbes de perceptions_


On remarquera qu'il n'y a pas que les verbes de perception :
Laisse-le en manger / Laisse-lui-en manger
le/lui faire + infinitif - pronom direct/indirect - accusatif/datif


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> Les deux formulations seraient-elles alors correctes et de même sens :
> 
> - C'est le première fois que je le vois manger une pomme
> - C'est la première fois que je lui vois manger une pomme


"Logiquement", c'est à dire si on se réfère à la différence de construction, dans la première phrase la proposition serait active, dans la seconde passive, mais honnêtement je ne suis pas bien sûre que l'on sente et fasse vraiment la différence.


olivier68 said:


> Dans le second cas, comment expliquer la disparition de la préposition "par" ? (= c'est la première fois que je vois une pomme mangée par lui) ?


Ben, euh, comment formuler ça, elle est "cachée" par le pronom indirect conjoint _*lui*_. Disons que la préposition *à* pour introduire un agent me gratte parfois un peu l’oreille, là où le *par* passe tout seul.


olivier68 said:


> - C'est la première fois que je le vois mangeant une pomme.


Hmmm, là on aurait une active et non une passive + cette forme avec le participe présent me parait pas très naturelle.

[…]


----------



## olivier68

[…]

Je reste sur ma faim quant à la disparition du "par ;-) On peut introduire un complément d'agent par "à"   ?

[…]


----------



## k@t

Oui, précisément dans le cas qui nous occupe (*verbes de perception + infinitif* – ça marche aussi avec _laisser_ et _faire_, mais c’est hors sujet). Voir Grevisse la remarque R2-319 p. 441.
Typiquement, dans le cas _de manger la pomme_, le *à*, pour autant qu’il soit possible (j’ai un gros doute - avec _faire _les deux prépositions sont possibles, avec les verbes de perception, j'ai l'impression que ça coince davantage pour la préposition *à*), fait plus que me gratter l’oreille.

_J’ai vu manger une pomme à Adam._ Aïe mon oreille !
_J’ai vu manger une pomme par Adam_. Ouf mon oreille.

Et donc quand on pronominalise *par Adam*, la préposition disparait :
> _Je lui ai vu manger une pomme_.

[…]


----------



## Oddmania

Si ça peut rassurer Qwerty15873, moi c'est bien le pronom _*le *_qui me serait venu spontannément. D'ailleurs, je m'imagine mal substituer _*lui *_à _*le *_dans "Je *l'*ai vu le faire". Le pronom indirect  me semble relever d'un registre beaucoup plus soutenu.

Maintenant que j'y pense, je suis à peu près certain d'avoir maintes fois entendu "Je leur ai entendu dire que...", mais sur le coup ça me semblait tellement tarabiscoté que je m'étais persuadé d'avoir mal entendu et que la phrase était en réalité "Je *l'aurais* entendu dire...". Ou alors, j'ai peut-être pensé que c'était une sorte de raccourci pour "Je l'ai entendu leur dire...", et je ne suis pas allé chercher plus loin.

J'ai du mal à saisir la logique de "voir faire quelque chose à quelqu'un". D'où sort ce _*à*_ ? On ne parle pas de "faire faire quelque chose _*à*_ quelqu'un", on parle simplement d'avoir vu une personne réaliser quelque chose.


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> D'où sort ce _*à*_ ?


C’est la marque du complément d’agent.
Mais je pense que la préposition *à* (en concurrence avec *par – *avec l’inconvénient que *à* est parfois ambigu : on ne sait pas si cette préposition introduit un destinataire / bénéficiaire ou un agent) ne fonctionne qu’avec *laisser* et *faire* : _J’ai fait construire une maison à ma mère / par ma mère_ ; _J’ai laissé construire une maison à ma mère / par ma mère _(avec éventuellement des petites nuances de sens entre les deux prépositions).
Pour les verbes de perception, j’ai le sentiment - ainsi que je l'ai suggéré précédemment - que seul *par* est acceptable.

*Edit* :
Je pense que _*à*_ marche au moins pour un verbe de perception : _*entendre*_, par exemple _*entendre dire quelque chose à quelqu'un*_ où ce quelqu'un n'est pas le destinataire de la parole, mais l'agent.


----------



## Oddmania

Merci k@t, je comprends un peu mieux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> D'ailleurs, je m'imagine mal substituer _*lui *_à _*le *_dans "Je *l'*ai vu le faire".


Oui, mais c'est normal dans ce cas-là parce que les deux COD sont les compléments de verbes différents (_voir_ et _faire_) :

_Je *l'*ai vu *le* faire_.
_Je *le* *lui* ai vu faire_.


----------



## k@t

Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas remplacer *le* par _*lui *_? 
> _Je lui ai vu le faire_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le datif ne convient que si les deux pronoms sont devant le premier verbe. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 903, c, 1º) :


> Quand l'agent et l'objet direct de l'infinitif sont tous deux des pronoms personnels, si les deux pronoms sont joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom agent se met au datif :
> 
> _Ce devoir, je le *lui* ferai recommencer, ne le *lui* faites pas recommencer. Ce livre, ne le *leur* laissez pas lire._
> 
> Mais si les deux pronoms ne sont pas joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom exprimant l'agent se met à l'accusatif :
> 
> _Ce mot d'« estime » […] *la* faisait me remercier_ (S.-Beuve, _Volupté_, XIX). — _Tu *le* laisseras m'aimer_ (Sand, _Diable aux champs_, VII, 4). _Je *l'*ai vu la battre_ (M. Prévost, _La Nuit finira_, t. II, p. 50). — _Il *les* regarde la regarder_ (J. Sarment, _Jean Jacques de Nantes_, p. 234). — _La terreur que leur inspire Pacha *les* a fait me supplier de ne point les nommer_ (Gide, _Retour du Tchad_, Append., I).


----------



## k@t

Le Bon Usage cité par Maître Capello said:
			
		

> Quand l'agent et l'objet direct de l'infinitif sont tous deux des pronoms personnels, si les deux pronoms sont joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom agent se met au datif


Ça oui, je le savais et j’en comprends la raison, pour le deuxième cas, ça me parait plus obscur.
D’ailleurs, l’auteur de _n’écris pas comme du chattes_ donne un exemple avec les deux possibilités : 





> _Je ne laisserai pas mon fils prendre la voiture / Je ne laisserai pas prendre la voiture à mon fils._
> > _Je ne *le / lui* laisserai pas la prendre_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le second tour avec le pronom au datif (_Je ne *lui* laisserai pas la prendre_) n'est certainement pas standard et on notera que c'est spécifiquement pour le verbe _laisser_ que l'auteur en parle. La seconde phrase n'est par ailleurs pas dépourvue d'ambiguïté, car on pourrait comprendre : _Je ne laisserai pas que l'on prenne la voiture à mon fils_, plutôt que : _Je ne laisserai pas que mon fils prenne la voiture_…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Le second tour avec le pronom au datif n'est certainement pas standard


Mais ça on est bien d’accord, puisque contrairement à vous et partageant le sentiment d'Oddmania, je trouve que le pronom datif est généralement moins naturel que l’accusatif (hors le cas de _faire_ où c’est l’inverse) + la double pronominalisation n’est a priori pas non plus la chose la plus fréquente dans ces constructions, du coup forcément avec une addition de deux trucs rares, la forme résultante parait particulièrement peu naturelle, mais je ne vois pas trop ce qui grammaticalement l’empêche.


Maître Capello said:


> on notera que c'est spécifiquement pour le verbe _laisser_ que l'auteur en parle.


Certes, mais dans le paragraphe dédié aux verbes de perception (qui donc concerne tout particulièrement le sujet du fil et l’exemple donné par Oddmania : _je le / lui vois le faire_), l’auteur ne signale l'obligation du datif que pour le cas où les pronoms sont juxtaposés, ce qui laisse supposer que lorsqu'ils ne le sont pas, le choix est possible.
Ah ben tiens d’ailleurs, toujours avec notre pomme et notre enfant, les deux possibilités sont justement évoquées : _je le vois la manger_ (_ou quelquefois je lui vois la manger_). La seconde étant sans surprise signalée comme moins fréquente.


Maître Capello said:


> Cette seconde phrase n'est par ailleurs pas dépourvue d'ambiguïté,


Comme je l'ai évoqué précédemment ces tournures peuvent souvent être ambiguës.
Je trouve en l'occurrence que la forme canonique est plutôt plus ambiguë que la forme alternative.

Bah, mais de toutes façons, je suis sûre qu'au bout du compte, on est d’accord, fondamentalement, tout ça n’a guère d’importance !


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Mais ça on est bien d’accord…


Apparemment pas puisque dans mon précédent message je parlais spécifiquement du cas où les deux pronoms ne sont pas joints devant le verbe principal. En d'autres termes, à mon sens :

_Je *le* *lui* ai vu faire. __
Je ne *la lui* laisserai pas prendre_. 
_Je ne *le* laisserai pas *la* prendre_. 
mais : _Je ne *lui* laisserai pas *la* prendre_. 

Or vous semblez tolérer ce dernier tour ; moi pas.


----------



## olivier68

La dernière proposition, en tag rouge, fût-elle interdite par la pure grammaire ne m'en semble pas moins utilisée...

Exemple : s'agissant d'une personne ayant un peu abusé du Fendant du Valais et qui déclare vouloir prendre la route :

je répondrai(s) volontiers : "Non, je ne lui laisserai pas la prendre".


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Apparemment pas


Pourtant, vous dites que la tournure n’est pas standard (dire que la tournure n’est pas standard, ce n’est pas la rejeter).
Je dis que sur ce point je vous rejoins (ça rime ! tsoin, tsoin).


----------

